# Hybrid Havanese a good choice?



## kab4444

My family and I want to get a havanese puppy. We recently had to put our chocolate lab to sleep in august. We decided a havanese would be a great addition to the family. Is it bad to get a hybrid/designer havanese? I was thinking either a havamalt, havashu, or poovanese. What are the pros and cons of these hybrid breeds. And does anyone know of any reputable breeders near Virginia Beach, VA? thanks


----------



## Kathie

I don't think any reputable breeders would breed hybrids. With a hybrid you never know what you're going to get as far as health, disposition, etc.

There are a lot of god breeders around, though. Maybe someone on the forum who lives in your area can chime in here.


----------



## narci

Hybrid dogs aren't really an issue if history of health can be traced back and the hybrid has been around for awhile...like Labradoodles.

Havanese hybrids are rare since the breed itself is slightly rare and i would stay away from those. I'm guessing a hybrid would be cheaper but since your getting an unknown mutt, the cost of medical bills could easily offset the price difference between a mutt and a purebred in the long term.

with a purebred, not only can you get the medical records for past generations, you also get the desired temperment.


----------



## heatherk

I agree with Kathie and Narci - don't buy a hybrid. Reputable breeders will breed to registered breed standards, of which there are none for so-called 'designer dogs' - and buying from such a breeder only encourages them to breed more hybrids. There are quite a lot of helpful posts on this site regarding the Havanese breed standards, what to look for in a breeder/dog, etc. 

Sorry about your chocolate lab, and I hope you find the perfect puppy for your family!

P.s. There's no need to cross-post. All of the new posts get put on the front page so everybody will see them no matter which forum you posted in...


----------



## Tom King

No one with depth of pedigree in their line, and generations of health tested dogs, would have any reason to cross breeds. A big part of the argument for them being "more healthy" is simply saying that having more genetic diversity increases the odds for good health. It just doesn't work that way. Odds are increased by knowing what generations behind the dogs being bred have produced. All of our farm dogs have always been mixed breed rescues, and the majority of them had one sort of health issue or another over the years.


----------



## lfung5

narci;401850)
with a purebred said:


> This is the reason I wanted a pure breed dog. I only wanted the havanese temperament. if you go with a mix breed you never know what you will get.
> 
> I also don't understand why anyone would want to change a havanese. They really are the perfect little package. Why mess with perfection


----------



## TilliesMom

lfung5 said:


> Why mess with perfection


ha ha DITTO what Linda said!


----------



## irnfit

Instead of looking for a "designer" Havanese, why not go to Havanese Rescue. There are lots of Havanese that need a good home and you just might find one that fits your family. Otherwise, go with a breeder that does health testing and knows the temperment of their dogs.


----------



## bellapico

kab4444 said:


> My family and I want to get a havanese puppy. We recently had to put our chocolate lab to sleep in august. We decided a havanese would be a great addition to the family. Is it bad to get a hybrid/designer havanese? I was thinking either a havamalt, havashu, or poovanese. What are the pros and cons of these hybrid breeds. And does anyone know of any reputable breeders near Virginia Beach, VA? thanks


If you really want a havanese mix then I would recommend that you look at petfinder or various small breed rescue group. I agree that you are not likely to find to a "reputable" breeder that will sell you a mix breed. Frankly, only puppymills or someone looking to make fast cash will have breed these so called "designer" otherwise commonly known as "mutts". Please consider rescuing one or find a genuine breeder of the havanese breed. Thanks


----------

